# Hệ thống cơ khí > Dụng cụ cắt gọt >  dao cắt mịn

## Hamanhtuan83

Các bậc tiền bối cho hỏi. Tôi cắt vật liệu sừng. Nhưng cắt bằng dao quả dứa thì vết cắt rất gằn. Có dùng thử dao cắt 2 me thẳng thấy ổn mà nó không có loại size nhỏ. Nhỏ nhắt 2 ly. Tôi thấy có người quen cắt dao gì mà mạch cắt rất nhỏ mà đường cắt rất mịn. Có anh chị em nào biết loại dao đó xin chỉ giáo ạ. Tôi xin cám ơn

----------


## occutit

Sừng mềm thì tự mài con dao cắt 2 me từ dao 3.175 gãy, mài xuống 0.5 tới 1mm tùy khả năng runout của cái spindle. Em chỉ đoán thế thôi vì em mài dao để cắt " xà cừ " và xương bò.

----------


## GORLAK

> Sừng mềm thì tự mài con dao cắt 2 me từ dao 3.175 gãy, mài xuống 0.5 tới 1mm tùy khả năng runout của cái spindle. Em chỉ đoán thế thôi vì em mài dao để cắt " xà cừ " và xương bò.


Dao điêu khắc bình thường chạy cho nanh heo đc ko bác ơi?

----------


## Ga con

Sừng rất dễ gia công nhưng ra sợi, làm nguội không khéo là đi ngay sản phẩm.

Dao điêu khắc gỗ thường em cắt sừng ngon mà. Ngày trước em làm sừng trâu cũng khá nhiều.

Thanks.

----------


## Hamanhtuan83

> Sừng rất dễ gia công nhưng ra sợi, làm nguội không khéo là đi ngay sản phẩm.
> 
> Dao điêu khắc gỗ thường em cắt sừng ngon mà. Ngày trước em làm sừng trâu cũng khá nhiều.
> 
> Thanks.


Cám ơn Ga con. Nếu dùng dao điêu khắc thì dùng loại nào vậy? Hay là phải mài dao điêu khắc? Anh cũng mới chuyển sang lĩnh vực làm về sừng và sử dụng máy cnc nên còn gà quá. Câm ơn Ga con

----------


## Ga con

Anh mua nguyên hộp, loại chừng 30 độ mũi chừng 0.3-0.4 chạy ngon. Loại mài sẵn như Weitool xài OK rồi anh, giá rẻ (chừng trên 20k/con).

Thanks.

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, nhưng dao điêu khắc hình chữ V hay dao phay hả Phúc?

----------


## anhcos

Dao phay điêu khắc hình chữ V 30 hay 60 độ đó Gà mờ.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Ga con

Dao điêu khắc đó anh.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Em thì cũng hay cắt mạch bằng dao điêu khắc vì làm biếng thay dao. Nhưng mà mạch cắt xong nó bị vát chữ V?

----------


## GORLAK

Cắt mạch phải dùng dao thẳng chứ bác, dao V nó ra góc vác phải rồi.

----------


## occutit

Nanh heo chạy được mà bác. Chủ yếu mũi lớn hay nhỏ, phụ thuộc nhiều vào con spindle và độ cứng của máy. Máy rung hoặc gá phôi không chắc thì dễ gãy dao lắm. 
Em lấy mấy con 3.175 V bị gãy mài xuống dao thẳng 0.8-1mm chạy cho tiết kiệm và không sợ gãy dao. 
@Gà mờ: Anh mài thành dao thẳng nhưng phải tạo góc cắt/ thoát phôi ở cạnh và đáy. Mấy cái này phụ thuộc vào vật liệu thôi. Từ xương đổ lại em cứ chơi lụi. Nếu nó ra sợi thì mài góc cắt thật lớn và bén sẽ cắt ok.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Iu chú quá, hay chú tặng anh mấy con dao để anh học tập với :x :x :x  :Wink: 

Đùa thôi, có phải loại này ko?
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/10x-P...e-6c5f4853d37c

----------


## Ga con

Mấy thứ sừng, xương, ngà... em thấy... dễ ẹc mà ta.
PCB thấy vậy chứ khó ăn hơn nhiều. Em dùng dao hợp kim mà chạy fibre thủy tinh FR4 chừng 2-3 cái mạch 100x100mm là mòn dao luôn. Chắc phải xem lại quá. Còn fibre bột thông thường thì OK.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo, Hamanhtuan83

----------


## Gamo

Thế mình có cách nào cắt pcb FR4 cho nó đẹp hem? :x :x :x

Hiện nay cứ đụng FR4 là phải dùng cái cưa bàn tự chế để cắt (dùng motor máy may) mà nó cứ nghẹn nghẹn, cũng sợ bể dĩa cưa văng vào người (dĩa cưa loại mỏng chừng vài gem). Đang tính nâng cấp em nó lên nhưng ko biết có giải pháp nào có sẵn & an toàn hơn ko?

----------


## duonghoang

> Thế mình có cách nào cắt pcb FR4 cho nó đẹp hem? :x :x :x
> 
> Hiện nay cứ đụng FR4 là phải dùng cái cưa bàn tự chế để cắt (dùng motor máy may) mà nó cứ nghẹn nghẹn, cũng sợ bể dĩa cưa văng vào người (dĩa cưa loại mỏng chừng vài gem). Đang tính nâng cấp em nó lên nhưng ko biết có giải pháp nào có sẵn & an toàn hơn ko?


--- Sao anh ko dùng dao quả dứa cắt, cái này cắt ngọt mà.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hix hix... trước giờ làm biếng thay dao nên nếu FR2 là cắt bằng dao chữ V luôn, FR4 thì lôi ra bàn cắt... chưa thử dao quả dứa bao giờ

Nếu dùng dao quả dứa để cắt pcb thì mình dùng dao mấy ly là hợp?

----------


## thuhanoi

Mình sẵn dao dứa 1.5mm nên cứ phang bằng dao này, còn không thì dùng dao 1 ly

----------

Gamo

----------


## Hamanhtuan83

mình gửi ảnh chụp để các bạn tư vấn hộ nhé.
mẫu người khác cắt bằng dao mịn đường cắt nó mịn bóng luôn, Mạch rất nhỏ. Vào vị trí góc nhưng rất nhỏ gọn, dao đó mình đoán dưới 1 ly. còn mình chưa biết loại đó nên cắt bằng dao quả dứa thì ra sản phẩm như ảnh đính kèm. sản phẩm mình cắt thì phải thẳng chứ không vát được nên mình chỉ biết dùng dao quả dứa, sao 2 me thẳng, 2 me xoắn... Các bạn xem cái họ cắt bằng loại gì hay chế dao loại nào chỉ giáp mình chút xíu.
Xin cám ơn các bạn

----------

Gamo

----------


## thuhanoi

> mình gửi ảnh chụp để các bạn tư vấn hộ nhé.
> mẫu người khác cắt bằng dao mịn đường cắt nó mịn bóng luôn, Mạch rất nhỏ. Vào vị trí góc nhưng rất nhỏ gọn, dao đó mình đoán dưới 1 ly. còn mình chưa biết loại đó nên cắt bằng dao quả dứa thì ra sản phẩm như ảnh đính kèm. sản phẩm mình cắt thì phải thẳng chứ không vát được nên mình chỉ biết dùng dao quả dứa, sao 2 me thẳng, 2 me xoắn... Các bạn xem cái họ cắt bằng loại gì hay chế dao loại nào chỉ giáp mình chút xíu.
> Xin cám ơn các bạn


Mình nghĩ cũng dao dứa ấy thôi, dao nhỏ + tốc độ spindle cao (ex: 100Krpm)

----------

Gamo, Hamanhtuan83

----------

